# For those of us who've seen the Sonic movie...



## HSkunk (Feb 14, 2020)

Well, I just back from watching the live-action Sonic movie! And so, here's a thread for us to talk about our opinions on it! I think this should go without saying considering it literally came out today, but there are going to be a TON of spoilers. You have been warned!

As for what I think of it... I thought it was pretty good overall! I think the plot was okay, although I could've gone without a lot of the really corny heartfelt moments between Sonic and the human characters. However, I actually think the way this movie handles the human characters is still pretty good, and I also liked the acting.

Anyway, what do you guys think of it? Where there any parts of it you either really liked or really didn't like?


----------



## EmmyCatto (Feb 14, 2020)

I thought it was a very enjoyable movie. Despite its very simple story, and there were some flaws, I still got a good kick out of the film. Jim Carrey was also a great standout and I thought his portrayal of robotnik was one of the best parts. I did also like the nods and references that the fans will surely enjoy (I.e. Hyper Potions’s “Friends” playing in the beginning as well as the reference to the Sanic meme).

The theater I was in also had a great reaction to the end credits sequence, and although I was spoiled about it on Twitter, it was still a nice surprise.

(Also Robotnik did not say Snooping as usual, but he did say hell so that’s a plus for me lol)


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Feb 15, 2020)

I haven't seen it, but I'm not worried about spoilers and all that, but from what I've read on TVTropes and heard from some people, it's an okay film.

It still doesn't actually answer my questions about who Sonic the Hedgehog is though. I mean yes, he's an alien hedgehog creature with super speed that has a nick for snarky humor, but it doesn't tell me much about who the character is. All in all, I feel like what we're going to get is just big budget Tom & Jerry antics between Sonic and all his friends and Dr. Robotnik if we get sequels and a franchise. 

In fact, that's my big concern; having another shallow franchise on our hands.

I don't want video games to be the next big thing the unoriginal suits can pump dry like they do with superheroes.


----------



## AppleButt (Feb 16, 2020)

I’ve heard it getting decent reviews. 

I wanna see it, and I’m obligated to see it like anyone else who complained about the original design. 

I’m excited to see though that it seems to be an enjoyable movie, and not complete crap like I thought it may be.


----------



## MauEvigEternalCat (Feb 17, 2020)

My boyfriend and I loved it! We hope that there will be a sequel, seems like they teased for one when they showed Tails appear at the end, and how Robotnik said he'd be "home by Christmas." It also showed Robotnik start to transform into more of his video game self. So, I somewhat headcanon that the movie is a new origin story for Sonic and a new canon for the franchise. 
There was a ton of easter eggs and it felt like a love letter to the fans. I'm so glad they improved Sonic's design, I thought he was adorable! ^^
We loved it so much we plan to go to the theater for a second showing, and add it to our blu ray collection. I hope they come out with some cool special edition version that comes with a cool toy.


----------



## KawaiiPeachcup (Feb 18, 2020)

I really enjoyed it! Some questionable writing and acting choices here and there but overall a fun time. The leads were all pretty good but could have done without almost the entire supporting cast. The one thing that really stuck out to me that didn't make sense was Tom's wife's sisters hatred of him? They literally gave no reason for it. At one point they mention how many jobs he worked just to help get her through vet school so I really don't understand it at all. 

I really hope we get a sequel, the way it ended they could definitely make a Sonic & Knuckles film.


----------



## Nítho (Feb 19, 2020)

I think they NAILED it! As a Sonic fan (for 20+ years) I'm so happy they made it so well! I think botch children and adults will enjoy this movie.

I really liked the storyline. It had i's sensitive, funny and action moments. It's just a good mix of it all. Sometimes I felt really sad for Sonic. And I LOVED the scene after the mid-credits... We really need a sequel! 

I think Jim Carrey was a good fit for Dr. Eggman and I also loved Tom and Ben in it. Ben is a great voice for Sonic.

The only thing that I didn't really like was the flossing... But yeah, it's still a kid movie and flossing is hip on this moment.


----------

